# Hedgehog Booster Vitamin



## caitlin.w (Nov 28, 2012)

Just got this new powdered vitamin, I sprinkle 1/4 teaspoon on his food and he actually loves the taste. Thoughts?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally I don't think I'd use it - if you're feeding a mix of at least two high quality cat foods, your hedgie will be getting all of the necessary nutrients. We don't know exactly what their nutritional needs are, but a mix of high quality cat foods seems to provide what's needed, as we don't have a lot of hedgies showing malnutrition from this kind of diet. And vitamins A, D, and K are all fat-soluble vitamins that can be dangerous when overdosed. So I'm not sure I would even feed it as a "just in case" - that can be just as dangerous as underdosing vitamins.


----------



## caitlin.w (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't mix cat foods, I just use Blue Buffalo healthy weight for adults... 28% protein, 9% fat, 8.5% fiber.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't bother feeding it, its mostly soy products. Hedgehogs don't need extra vitamins as long as you're using a good quality food which you are.


----------



## caitlin.w (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (May 14, 2013)

We give Fionna Missing Link for small animals. We have always used their supplements for our dogs, too.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have Missing Link that a friend just gave me to start trying out with my dog, I'm interested to see if it helps her skin! The small animal formula looks pretty nice too. It at least looks more useful - no vitamins that are as easily overdosed, and it looks like it'd help with skin & immune system? I'm curious, does Fionna have pretty healthy skin? I wonder if the product would be something to try as a dietary aid to helping with chronic dry skin.


----------

